# Cerges Reactor - Is neoprene hose safe?



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I am attempting to get back into the planted tank scene and am trying to build a cerges reactor. I have almost everything I need from the list on the DIY Cerges reactor thread. There are a couple of things that I have to change though.

The cheapest filter in my area that I could find was

http://www.homedepot.com/GE/h_d1/N-2...&storeId=10051

I tried using the CPVC but the diameter of the output inside the filter is 7/8'' and not 3/4'' like I hoped.

I went back to home depot and one of the associates gave me a neoprene/vinyl hose used for washing machines since the ID of the hose is 7/8'' and fits the filter very well.

Would the neoprene hose (material on the outside) and vinyl (material on the inside) be safe for this reactor? If not, is it critical to have any type of tube in the reactor itself? Thanks for your help


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

pvc and sand the end down until it fits or use a Dremel it only take seconds .


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip dont have a dremmel or sanding paper. From what ive read, neoprene is waterproof and it should work but ill wait to hear from others first. Thanks again.


----------

